# Clamp on Cantilever Brake Bosses



## Dawg (Jan 26, 2006)

Hey all, Does anyone have a lead for strap-on, bolt-on, or clamp-on Cantilever Brakes. We are trying to set up a 1941 Schwinn DX with Cantilever Brakes. Any info will be appreciated!

Big Thanks,
Retro Ronnie & Dawg


----------



## SanAnMan (Mar 22, 2004)

*can you make you own*

Moots used to make them but they ae impossible to find. Here's some pics from the archives of the "Moots Mounts.".

It's ugly but you can always get a "V-brake plate" from Danscomp.


----------



## bassteban (Jun 16, 2007)

*Somebody does them*

I've seen them discussed & in pics here(mtbr, not specifically this section, though)- recently- & I've only been here a short time. I have two bikes I'd like to use them for, so I'm also interested.


----------



## pinguwin (Aug 20, 2004)

There were just a few pair of them on ebay recently, so they do come up. Also, Carsten recently made reference to some non-moots mounts. I'll try to ask next time I email him.

'Guin


----------



## drtunit (Sep 3, 2004)

Schwinn also had clamp on brackets for their blade and round tube forks but it also is a hard to find item.


----------



## geckocycles (Sep 3, 2006)

pinguwin said:


> There were just a few pair of them on ebay recently, so they do come up. Also, Carsten recently made reference to some non-moots mounts. I'll try to ask next time I email him.
> 
> 'Guin


http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180112901037&ssPageName=ADME:B:WNA:US:12


----------



## geckocycles (Sep 3, 2006)

*Moots*



Dawg said:


> Hey all, Does anyone have a lead for strap-on, bolt-on, or clamp-on Cantilever Brakes. We are trying to set up a 1941 Schwinn DX with Cantilever Brakes. Any info will be appreciated!
> 
> Big Thanks,
> Retro Ronnie & Dawg


Moots Mounts are radius specific. I believe your bike is a pipe size OD and you will not find an exact Moots Mount to fit. So be careful as they may not work and are going for a $100 per wheel on Ebay when you see them posted. I have several sets and extra parts. I have been too busy to make a set of blocks needed for another set and then forgot about them until now. I will try to get on this so as to be able to sell 4 complete sets and some extra parts on Ebay.
http://www.geckocycles.com/some_old_stuff.htm


----------



## LIFECYCLE (Mar 8, 2006)

There is a market for this stuff as it seems to be something that comes up from time to time,i also could do with something aswell as i like to run a 26 inch rear wheel in my Endless Lifetime and i prefer rim brakes to disc.The frame is 24 inch specific but i can squeeze a larger wheel in.Also with 29 inch wheels being used in 26 inch wheeled forks as in the 69 concept etc there is a need for it here aswell.


----------

